# Got a new bull wagon, pretty stoked!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooohhhh now THAT'S a trailer!

Congrats!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks! I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I bet! Have you taken it for a spin yet?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

No...dang it! Its up in Oklahoma City, my hubby stopped and looked at it on his way home from ND. The dealer has been sitting on it for 6 months. Couldn't get rid of it because anyone that wanted the tack room wanted a solid door on the back and anyone that wanted the double butterfly doors didn't want the tack room. So the dealer told hubby that he would change the back door, add more lights and knock $500 off the price.

Hubby tells me if I hurry up and sell the 3H he would buy me the Wilson. So I sold the 3H Thursday(finally!), hubby made the deal over the phone, dealer ordered the new door.....so hopefully at the end of next week I will drive up and get it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope you gave the hubby a big hug?

Nice trailer.....


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. I want one of those! (Drool's)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Nice rig, much more practical for hauling cattle than the 3h.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Couldn't get rid of it because anyone that wanted the tack room wanted a solid door on the back and anyone that wanted the double butterfly doors didn't want the tack room. So the dealer told hubby that he would change the back door, add more lights and knock $500 off the price.


WOW that's an amazing deal!!! 

Can't wait for you to test it out!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> I hope you gave the hubby a big hug?
> 
> Nice trailer.....


Thanks! Oh hubby got more than a hug:wink:
And I made him a Filet Mignon dinner..lol!



Camo N Spurs said:


> Wow. I want one of those! (Drool's)


They used to have them at a dealership back home, every time we drove by we all would leave drool marks on the truck windows:lol:



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Congrats! Nice rig, much more practical for hauling cattle than the 3h.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! That is 3xactly what we thought...multi purpose! I liked the 3H, it was a nice trailer, it got us to TX safely thankfully, but I didn't love it. The first thing I did was take the dividers out...lol...what's the point if you do that?



Skyseternalangel said:


> WOW that's an amazing deal!!!
> 
> Can't wait for you to test it out!


That's what I thought! I am just going to drag it around with out anything in it, just 'cause I can..lol


----------

